# Model S gets updates.



## TrevP

Tesla announces updates to Model S and X drivetrains and charging up to 200kW

https://www.tesla.com/blog/longest-range-electric-vehicle-now-goes-even-farther


----------



## webdriverguy

370 miles of range --> 6 plus hours of driving on highway speeds. Hope this puts an end to all range anxiety questions.


----------



## JWardell

Motor Trend article already out:
https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-s/2019/exclusive-2019-tesla-model-s-review/

Crazy stuff. I'm completely broadsided by the active suspension. Imagine using AP cameras to react to potholes then tighten for curves.


----------



## dburkland

JWardell said:


> Motor Trend article already out:
> https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-s/2019/exclusive-2019-tesla-model-s-review/
> 
> Crazy stuff. I'm completely broadsided by the active suspension. Imagine using AP cameras to react to potholes then tighten for curves.


As a Minnesotan that feature would be invaluable here


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Do the new S/X support the faster V3 charge speeds?


----------



## Love

Copy pasting the post from Tesla. @$ Trillion Musk there is a section on faster charging 

*The Longest-Range Electric Vehicle Now Goes Even Farther*
The Tesla Team April 23, 2019

For more than a decade, Tesla engineers have been obsessed with making the world's most efficient electric vehicles. As a result, Tesla vehicles already travel farther on a single charge than any other production EV on the market. Today, we're making changes to Model S and Model X that allow them to travel unprecedented distances without needing to recharge, beating our own record for the longest-range production EVs on the road. And we've accomplished this without increasing the cars' battery size, proving that our expertise in system-level design can make our cars dramatically more efficient.
Beginning today, Model S and Model X now come with an all-new drivetrain design that increases each vehicle's range substantially, achieving a landmark 370 miles and 325 miles on the EPA cycle for Model S and Model X Long Range, respectively. Using the same 100 kWh battery pack, these design and architecture updates will allow drivers to travel farther than ever before, charging less frequently and getting more range out of every dollar spent on charging.
We're also introducing a brand-new adaptive suspension system for Model S and Model X, along with a few other improvements for the best range, acceleration, and ride comfort ever, plus a Ludicrous Mode upgrade for our most loyal customers. Here's what's new:

*More Efficient Design*
All Model S and X vehicles now benefit from Tesla's latest generation of drive unit technology, which combines an optimized permanent magnet synchronous reluctance motor, silicon carbide power electronics, and improved lubrication, cooling, bearings, and gear designs to achieve greater than 93% efficiency. Pairing a permanent magnet motor in the front with an induction motor in the rear enables unparalleled range and performance at all times. The net effect is a more than 10% improvement in range, with efficiency improvements in both directions as energy flows out of the battery during acceleration and back into the battery through regenerative braking. In addition to adding range, power and torque increases significantly across all Model S and Model X variants, improving 0-60 mph times for our Long Range and Standard Range models.

*Faster Charging*
Paired with the new more efficient drivetrain design, Model S and Model X are now capable of achieving 200 kW on V3 Superchargers and 145 kW on V2 Superchargers. Together, these improvements enable our customers to recharge their miles 50% faster.

*Fully Adaptive Suspension*
We've also upgraded our air suspension system for Model S and Model X with fully-adaptive damping, giving it an ultra-cushioned feel when cruising on the highway or using Autopilot, and a responsive, exhilarating confidence during dynamic driving. Unlike other manufacturers, our suspension software is developed completely in-house, using a predictive model to anticipate how the damping will need to be adjusted based on the road, speed, and other vehicle and driver inputs. The system constantly adapts by sensing the road and adjusting for driver behavior, automatically softening for more pronounced road inputs and firming for aggressive driving. We've also improved the leveling of the system while cruising, keeping the car low to optimize aerodynamic drag. As with all of Tesla's in-house software, the adaptive suspension can receive over-the-air updates, allowing us to enable all Model S and Model X customers to have the most advanced suspension technology at all times.

*Constant Refinement*
To complement these changes, we've also re-engineered several other components of Model S and Model X in keeping with our philosophy of continuous improvement. These updates include new wheel bearings and a few new tire designs for certain variants to improve range, ride, and steering. While these changes may seem minor, together they have a meaningful impact when it comes to EV design.
In addition to our Long Range and Performance variants, we're also re-introducing a lower entry price for Model S and Model X by bringing back our Standard Range option, now available for an even greater value with the new drivetrain and suspension updates. We also want to emphasize the critical impact each of our early Tesla owners has had on advancing our mission, so as a thank you, all existing Model S and Model X owners who wish to purchase a new Model S or Model X Performance car will get the Ludicrous Mode upgrade, a $20,000 value, at no additional charge.
These changes will go into production at our factory in Fremont, California this week, and can be ordered today at Tesla.com.


----------



## slasher016

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Do the new S/X support the faster V3 charge speeds?


Up to 200 kW. So not quite full V3, but close.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

slasher016 said:


> Up to 200 kW. So not quite full V3, but close.


Model 3 charging allows for 250 kW which is a significant 25% increase over the new Model S/X, which leads me to believe a full refresh (interior/exterior/battery chemistry) is still on the horizon, about 6 months to 2 years from now.

We can't be in a situation for long where the Model 3 does anything better than Tesla's flagship models. This change I believe is deployment of a MVP and another financial lever that Tesla pulled to generate more sales.

Perhaps they're also in the process of depleting all Panasonic batteries and/or waiting on new Maxwell batteries.


----------



## webdriverguy

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Model 3 charging allows for 250 kW which is a significant 25% increase over the new Model S/X, which leads me to believe a full refresh (interior/exterior/battery chemistry) is still on the horizon, about 6 months to 2 years from now.
> 
> We can't be in a situation for long where the Model 3 does anything better than Tesla's flagship models. This change I believe is deployment of a MVP and another financial lever that Tesla pulled to generate more sales.
> 
> Perhaps they're also in the process of depleting all Panasonic batteries and/or waiting on new Maxwell batteries.


I think they will release the new battery when they have integrated maxwell tech. just a guess.
plus elon has said they have no plans to move to 2160 cells for Model S and X. 2160 pack does not have the o/p they need to move cars like S & X 0-60 in under 4 secs. There is a great thread on reddit about this. They have to redesign the whole car chassis for this and I see no reason for them to do so.


----------



## garsh

webdriverguy said:


> plus elon has said they have no plans to move to 2160 cells for Model S and X.


Mostly because they continue to be cell-constrained for production. No point in producing a new S/X chassis to use these cells if they're unable to make enough of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117144865299501056


> 2160 pack does not have the o/p they need to move cars like S & X 0-60 in under 4 secs.


I find that hard to believe. A 2160 pack can move the Roadster 0-60 in under 2 seconds.


----------



## webdriverguy

garsh said:


> Mostly because they continue to be cell-constrained for production. No point in producing a new S/X chassis to use these cells if they're unable to make enough of them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117144865299501056I find that hard to believe. A 2160 pack can move the Roadster 0-60 in under 2 seconds.


A 2160 pack can move the Roadster 0-60 in under 2 seconds
--> No


----------



## JWardell

Apparently there is ...more.
Verygreen is one of the folks behind the autopilot behind-the-scenes videos and finds lots of good things in his rooted Model S computer, including feeding me some very useful CAN data in the past. I follow him closely...
A few weeks ago he mentioned he found some exiting new things in .12 but was nice enough to Tesla to keep them quiet, promising to release after this Raven announcement. Then it was after the earnings call. Well I guess not everything was announced. So he finally tweeted this morning, where you can see there are several more unannounced features to come:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121623669904592897


----------

